# Don Winter passenger cars on e-Bay



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

I have listed my four 1:20.3 passenger cars on e-Bay.
These were built from laser kits made by Don Winter.
I modified the body-mounted couplers so they could swing allowing them to run on smaller diameter curves.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321415421869


----------

